# MUST haves for hardtail downhill?



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, i love my hardtail. im not doing this becuase im cheap
i just bought a Kona Stinky, so its not a huge deal

but i LOVE my hardtail on the downhill. its super fun, and crazy challenging. 


what is the stuff i HAVE to have for it you guys think?
I already have a shorter overhang stem, new swept bars, rockshox revelation 426 u turn, and maxxis 2.somethings i think 2.3 cant remember


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

chainguide


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Most important is proper frame geometry, then a good fork, chainguide, good rims (especially at the back), 2.5+ tires and good brakes might help you downhill and have fun without much damage


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

2 big balls and a good head on your shoulders.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Most important is proper frame geometry, then a good fork, chainguide, good rims (especially at the back), 2.5+ tires and good brakes might help you downhill and have fun without much damage


08 hardrock
XT/rhinolite wheels
avid BB7 (waiting on a larger front rotor) alla round
and a revelation 426 are my current kit.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

a beefy wheelset


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

wheelset is plenty beefy
barreled down a downhill course and didnt knock a wheel out of true yet.

but it is in my future plans for some baller wheels


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Rhinolites aren't beefy, but ride them till they break! And have fun.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

im not doing any drops to flat, the few jumps there are are all to transition.
so i honestly dont think the wheelset will be abig deal at my current skill level


only reason i bought a stinky, was so when my hardrock breaks, i have a spare bike.

i prefer hardtail to FS on teh downhill (right now)


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

chainguide and the determination and will power to keep trying


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

chainguide it is

ill haev to pick one up this weekend


we have a 3 hour decent downhill trip planned and i wanna make sure the hardrock is up to it.

i have a new spring for my weight on teh way with a 7.5wt oil as well. that should put it where i want it at.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ride more rockgardens and you'll start loveing the Stinky more


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

i just foudn out my bike was sent priority
so it shoudl arrive in japan before the 15th.

im stoked


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

fat tyres and thick tubes...


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

First of all a good frame...


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

danyiluska said:


> First of all a good frame...


+1

hardrock = not for dh


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

a frame, handlebars, cranks, tires and a wheelset and a few other things


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

proper frame......ur hardrock frame is inadicuit. replace it before the headtube shears off. besides taht. front fork=20mil front axil. i think incredibally important on, stiffness in the only place you can fix it. 


other than that burly wheelset, cranks, brakes.

but first and formost. frame/susupension. when there is only one place on the bike that gives, make it give good.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

so what frame shoud i get that wont break off when im on the trail?

i mean, i dont mind riding it till it snaps in two pieces, ill always have my stinky, and be trading back and forth. 

but man, please use spell check a LITTLE bit.
like 4 of the big words you tried to use were wayyyy wrong


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_i mean, i dont mind riding it till it snaps in two pieces..._"

Unless it snaps in two when you aren't actually riding it, you may find yourself wanting to retract that statement at some point.

PS you should capitalise the "i" when it refers to yourself.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

daijobu desu

air force pays my medical bills

PS: i don't care about correct capitalization

i already got hit by a car when i was riding my bike. no fun though


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_PS: i don't care about correct capitalization_"

And perhaps SamL3227 doesn't care about how he spells "big" words.

Just take care on that frame, was my point. It's easy to say that it doesn't concern you, but the fact that it's most likely to fail when you hit something at speed means that who pays for your numerous fractures will be the leats of your worries if it does. You won't get any warning of a frame failure, no time to react or roll; one minute your bombing down the trail, the next you're needing a headtube removed from your throat.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah, i understand

I inspect my bike pretty well after each day of riding. I got kind of used to it since i have to inspect jet engines and crap.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Some skill is a must have for DHing on a Hardtail.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Vicodin


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

In many years of climbing and biking I've noticed something. It's always the military guys and the boy scouts that get injured first.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

A pair of bandage scissors so that when your head tube tears off the paramedics will be able to easily remove your clothing to pick out the shrapnel that's implanted itself in you.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

Raptordude said:


> Some skill is a must have for DHing on a Hardtail.


cant build skills without getting out there. the more trail time the better!


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> In many years of climbing and biking I've noticed something. It's always the military guys and the boy scouts that get injured first.


its becuase we dont have to worry about going into debt if we get hurt. its actually quite nice. i got hit by a car about 6 months ago on my comute to work. broken elbow, and a few other scrapes and bruises, just went to the er and took care of it. now im fantastic


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

a strong lower back...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> a strong lower back...


+1

also, no one has mentioned a good pedal shoe combo :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> +1
> 
> also, no one has mentioned a good pedal shoe combo :yesnod:


5.10 are a must.


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

PADS...and good helmet.

Rhyno Lite's can be ok, but will start flat spotting once you hammer them.

Once you start beefing up certain parts of the bike and riding harder, you'll find the weak points really quick. Good luck!


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

545cu4ch said:


> +1
> 
> also, no one has mentioned a good pedal shoe combo :yesnod:


i have some local made pedals that are a japan company, cant rememebr what though, anwyays, they have removable allen studs and all that jazz. i also use some gum bottom skate shoes. i foudn them here also. like the old school etines i think? but they are super duper grippy....

I also have a full face helmet
fox raptor knee/shin and arm/elbow pads

i still need to pick up a vest.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

> And perhaps SamL3227 doesn't care about how he spells "big" words


im not suprised that i couldnt spell big words. beerpong made me a lil sloppy, so im not sorry for not spelling i had danm good reason.

you could read it anyways. it made sense, mostly


----------



## redmonster89 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Ballin, Just wondering where you were stationed at in Japan. I have a friend in the USAF and he's is over in Okinawa.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

lol
beerpong?

ok yoru off the hook


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd get a new frame, hardrocks aren't the best for downhill/freeride.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

get a funn 48h dh rims in the back, it willl take cankworx.


----------



## schaffer (Mar 7, 2008)

Finally someone else that rides downhill on a hardtail.I've been riding my kona stuff for a few years now.The only thing i have had to replace is a read disc that i bent,some tires and brake pads.I also ride the hell out of it.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

schaffer said:


> Finally someone else that rides downhill on a hardtail.I've been riding my kona stuff for a few years now.The only thing i have had to replace is a read disc that i bent,some tires and brake pads.I also ride the hell out of it.


How do you not go through rims like a madman? what are you running right now?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

> How do you not go through rims like a madman? what are you running right now?


idk but he must be a hardass if he does the jawdrop on hardtail


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> I'd get a new frame, hardrocks aren't the best for downhill/freeride.


yet again

which ones?

i like how you guys are like

get betterXXXXX

then dont say what is better


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

balling said:


> yet again
> 
> which ones?
> 
> ...


Sorry; for downhill/freeride check out these frames:

Banshee Morphine (a tank, in a good way. #1 choice)
Transition Vagrant (highly adaptable frame, can be built to almost any ride style)
Azonic Steelhead (good freeride frame, can be found cheap)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Vagrant is the weapon of choice.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

wow that azonic is super cheap as hell.


crazy


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

tacubaya said:


> Vagrant is the weapon of choice.


i rented a transition dirtbag....great bike.

i know, a tangent


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

I got a vagrant. it is the most versatile bike ever. and it really can be built up for many disciplines, especially with an adjustable fork. I have a talas 36 and at the 100 mode and low seat, it is jumping capable as well as urban capable, with a high seat, it is very nimble and climbs well for the xc. the 135 setting can be used for all around trail riding. At full travel, it is very stable while going downhill, but it is still a hardtail, so you have to be careful. The key is to use your legs as your rear suspension. This is all with one build. Furthermore, it can handle dual crown forks without ruining the warranty. So if you have the money, and you want pure downhill, you can install a dual crown fork with some burlier DH wheels and you have yourself a great full on downhill hardtail. Very very versatile


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

money isnt a huge issue

just wanna make sure i do it right


the hardrock was ONLY a jump into the mountain bike work. so if for some reason i didnt like it, i wasnt out alot of cash. but i love it, nad there are tons of trails and shuttle runs so its worth it.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

can anyone point me to a chain guide that will fit a hardrock?

i have no mounts


----------



## schaffer (Mar 7, 2008)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> How do you not go through rims like a madman? what are you running right now?


Honestly...i'm still running the stock wheelset.A set of ditch witch's made by sun rims.They have never been retrued and are still in pretty good shape.I don't beat my bike and do 10 food drops to flat,but i don't baby it.It's seen it's fair share of abuse.

Now take into account that when i got the bike i was only about 130lb and around 5''9' and now i'm barley pushing 155 at around 5''11' and the fact that i can ride the bike pretty well in my opinion.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

Blackspire stinger, you just need to get an e-type bottom bracket. And when u go out to the store next, you might wanna pick up some balls cause I think you're gonna need em.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL, so funny story that prompted post 50 in this thread


i went to the local bike shop(keep in mine im in japan, where the mentality is if its not expensive it wont work) and told him im building a hardtail downhill bike. He had the nerve to tell me it was impossible. I promptly showed him vides from my phone from fujimi and he damn near **** himself. (these guys are XC riders mostly) anyways, he had no clue what bash/chain guide to use on my bike, so for now i shortened my chain just a tad so the derailleur will throw on more tension in the big gear so it shouldnt bounce off for NOW. but i need a chain guide as i dont want to run it like this for long


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

FoxRider77 said:


> Blackspire stinger, you just need to get an e-type bottom bracket. And when u go out to the store next, you might wanna pick up some balls cause I think you're gonna need em.


not a problem

i already went downhilling with it, blew my fork halfway down, andn still managed to keep up with my friends on FS bikes(eastern slash, ironhorse something)


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2005)

When I used my Brodie Holeshot for dh I never ran a chain guide,but I shortened the chain(because it broke)and never dropped a chain after that.But I did shorten it more than just a tad.I too got a Stinky for dh so the hardtail doesn't see much dh action anymore,and my knees thank me for it.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

The Hardrock, although not designed for it, will handle a good bit of freeride. I managed to rock one for a whole season hitting up to 12 foot drops, one 5 footer to flat. The frame snapped towards the end of the season though. So keep on riding it but just look out regularly for cracks.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh and I had to run a chainguide on my Komodo. The 1 x 9 setup would knock the chain off the ring all the time. If you get an e.13, it will come with an adapter you put inbetween the bottom bracket and frame that allows you to mount the chainguide. They are included in the purchase.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

so the E.13 setup will fit a frame with no brackets?

alright, ill look into that one


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

Heals120 said:


> Oh and I had to run a chainguide on my Komodo. The 1 x 9 setup would knock the chain off the ring all the time. If you get an e.13, it will come with an adapter you put inbetween the bottom bracket and frame that allows you to mount the chainguide. They are included in the purchase.


sorry to sound dumb

but is there a way to keep two gears with the E13, and NOT have a bottom bracket for hte ISCG (i think it is) mount?

the descriptions i have been reading, there isnt one?

maybe im just dumb (is possible)


----------



## schaffer (Mar 7, 2008)

Chain guides are for weenies.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

blackspire stinger is the answer to your question


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

but how do i mount it?
is there an adapter i can buy or something


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

. . .anata-wa totemo baka des!

I gotta hand it to you. . . Stinky sits while you pound on a Hard Rock. Sooner or later, that Special ed is going to break and, once you've been released from the hospital and start dropping in on the Stinky. . . whoowee, watch out world! I know because my friend started on a Kona Stuff and "graduated" to a SC Nomad. 

Sorry I can't answer questions about ISCG and chain-guides. . . heck, with your mentality I'd just down a quart of Sake and go for it. Best of luck, man, best of luck!


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

hahah

it takes more skill to keep with your friends on a hardtail, when they are on Freeride bikes.

with the lessons i learn from hardtail will make me a better FS rider.


----------



## kapital (Dec 5, 2007)

solid cranks, solid rear wheel, solid headset, solid brass ones, solid


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

they have ones that dont mount to isg tabs. like so.

go to blackspires website and check em out. dont ask for the address either. do it urself and google it.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

i googled them, and came up with a few retail sites, and none specified the adapter.


i always try and google it for at least a fewwww minutes.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

balling said:


> i googled them, and came up with a few retail sites, and none specified the adapter.
> 
> i always try and google it for at least a fewwww minutes.


google for "blackspire"

first result: blackspire bicycle components (www.blackspire.com)

Click on chain guides, then search through the pages for the stinger.
http://www.blackspire.com/qs/product/83/5947/263221/0/0


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

i googled the whole thing

so, since you are being a slight smart ass, ill play

google :blackspire stinger 
Shopping results for blackspire stinger 
Blackspire Stinger Chain ... $22.98 - Price Point Mail ... 
Blackspire Stinger Chain ... $24.99 - Outside Outfitters 
Blackspire Stinger $23.00 - Go-Ride.com

Blackspire Stinger Chain Guide at Price Point- 3:02amPrice Point - Great Discounts on Mountain Bike & Road Bike Parts, Accessories, Cycling Clothing & more. Buy Blackspire Stinger Chain Guide.
www.pricepoint.com/detail/15288-075...BlackSpire/Blackspire-Stinger-Chain-Guide.htm - 109k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

Low Durometer rollers for the Blackspire Stinger? - Mtbr.com Forums6 Sep 2006 ... Hey, I ran across a post about a month ago about changing out the rollers on a Blackspire Stinger guide to some lower durometer, ...
forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=225244 - 66k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

Do-it-yourself dual ring chain device - Mtbr.com Forums30 Aug 2006 ... Another good call is the Blackspire Stinger dual ring chain tensioner. I just got one for my RFX/6Pack with the ISCG mounts. ...
forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=223348 - 155k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this
More results from forums.mtbr.com »

Blackspire Stinger Chain Tensioner - Chain Guides - 12.99 GBP ...ChainReactionCycles.com - Blackspire Stinger Chain Tensioner - buy now for 12.99 GBP with Free Shipping to the UK & Ireland. Finance is available with ...
www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17282 - 128k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

BlackSpire Stinger Chain DeviceBlackSpire Stinger Chain Device.
www.plymouthcyclescene.co.uk/popup_image.php?pID=64&osCsid=42b2e0fa2c08c98be97bef58e091eae9 - 2k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

BLACK SPIRE Blackspire Stinger Dual Chainring Device : £21.99 ...BLACK SPIRE. MODEL NAME: BLACK SPIRE Blackspire Stinger Dual Chainring Device. PRICE: OUR PRICE £29.99 SPECIAL OFFER £21.99 Total 26% Saving; £8.00 OFF! ...
www.rushextremesports.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b113s214p1657 - 37k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

Blackspire Stinger - Any Comments? - North Shore Mountain Biking ...23 Jun 2006 ... and i decided on getting the Blackspire Stinger, it seems more appealing to me then other chainguides at the moment b/c its really cheap, ...
bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=80534 - 96k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

Where can I buy a Blackspire Stinger Chainguide - North Shore ...16 Oct 2006 ... Where can I buy a Blackspire Stinger Chainguide Gear. ... I know that Blackspire stuff is readily available since it's listed in the Norco ...
bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=85916 - 107k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

Gravity Racers Blackspire StingerBlackspire Stinger The most affordable Dual-Ring chain tensioner in the world! - Lightweight - Works with almost any Bashring - Molded Stepped Roller ...
www.gravityracers.co.uk/acatalog/Blackspire_Stinger.html - 14k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

BlueSkyCycling.com - Blackspire Stinger Chain GuideDiscount Blackspire Stinger Chain Guide. Lowest Price Guaranteed. SAVE on Blackspire Stinger Chain Guide.
www.blueskycycling.com/product3204_35_-Blackspire-Stinger-Chain-Guide.htm - 51k - Cached - Similar pages - Note this

homesite?
nowhere on teh first page


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

HT for downhill, awesome, i just picked up a Giant STP 2 the other day for that exact purpose.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

soooooooooo

its a BAD idea to put a boxxer on a hardrock right?


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

This thread is killing me... you people are telling him to get a chainguide and big hit gear for his 70* head angle hard rock... 

Balling: go buy a slack freeride hardtail, and sell the hardrock. It is a dangerous frame for what you want to do, and if you put a boxxer on there, expect dental surgery...


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

lol

it was a joke on the boxxer. 
im in the process of finding a vagrant.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

balling said:


> only reason i bought a stinky, was so when my hardrock breaks, i have a spare bike.


This is a great quote! 

C'mon bro,... you bought a Stinky as a "back-up" to your Specialized Hardrock?? For some reason,... that is funny to me.

But,... props to you for _wanting_ to take the abuse of DH'ing on a hardtail.

-Sodak


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

some people have different preferences

just like some people like asians, some people like white girls

hardtails are more....interesting on the trail than a FS.
i know they wont be as fast, i know they wont be as smooth, i know its not going to compare to a FS bike in many many ways. But the true fact is, that kind of riding on a hardtail will teach you alot more in the same amount of time about bike handling than me hopping sraight to a FS bike,. Im still a relative newb at downhill...so im just trying to get the fundamentals down good


once im comfortable on my hardtail at speed, then i will bring out the stinky full time.

the stinky was more of a purchase of convenience anyways. i got a good deal on it


----------



## schaffer (Mar 7, 2008)

I got my Kona Stuff as an upgrade to my previous ride...an old school cannondale with a discount rock shox on the front.I needed something that was durable and had a good balance.

I needed an all around bike.I was doing alot of XC riding with my dad and the locals.I was also doing alot of freeride with well my dad and the locals.My dad is 45+ in age and can afford 2 different bikes and i can't 

I just learned how to ride on the HT as best as i could.I go out and enjoy every minute on my bike...like everyone who owns a bike should.In time i am going to get a FS setup and ride the wheels off of that when i get it.

So go out and ride your bike to the limit...when you can fully take your bike to the limit UPGRADE 

thanks for reading my silly @$$ rant


----------



## Vertr (Oct 10, 2006)

balling said:


> lol
> 
> it was a joke on the boxxer.
> im in the process of finding a vagrant.


Hilarious.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

i thought so....i chuckled inside

i made the post while i was reading about head angle and how changing it with a lnger travel shock affects the handling of a bike.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

LOLOL
soild my Hardrock to a guy i work with for 800.00

on the hunt for a vagrant


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

I don't think any hardrock is worth 800 bucks...

Not like I'm a hater or anything. I learned to ride/race/bomb down hills in some pretty techy stuff on a hardrock sport (v-brakes and all). Taught me so much, and when I moved onto my trek fuel, I crapped myself at how amazingly fast it was. Yet, I still love to ride hardtails. I feel so much more connected to the bike, and things are much more responsive. Its just a different feeling all together from riding a FS.

Still, I long to make my hardrock decent. right now, I've got some DH wheels for it (supergo launches), some nice brakes (formula K24's for now, prolly J7's when the oros head for the trail bike), and a new fork (hopefully an 06 66SL dropped to 130mm). Should be really fun :thumbsup: 

I'm not worried about handling issues with the longer fork. I tried the frame out with a 130mm talas 32 and it felt amazing. Much more stable than it was with the 115mm fork I had on it (marz MZ comp that got hacked to give it 35mm more travel  ). I'm also pretty anal about checking for cracks etc, so if anything happens I'll probably know before it becomes a problem. Even then, I'm only out a hardrock frame. Just gives me an excuse to get something decent.

I'll probably ditch the hardrock frame once some more money comes in. Perhaps get a vagrant, or I've been eyeing one of those knolly free radicals. I suppose they could make better use of the 66 up front


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

your not in japan

the base hardrock is like 600 bucks here
then BB7s
then revelation 426
then wheels and hubs
and a few other stuffs 

and its liek 2 months old

its a deal here in japan


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

get a cromoly NS BlTCH frame. they are super dope sickness


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

balling said:


> your not in japan
> 
> the base hardrock is like 600 bucks here
> then BB7s
> ...


I suppose if forgot about you being overseas. I only paid 300 for mine (sport).

I just rode mine today (brakeless) around the neighborhood. DH wheels are farking awesome for stiffness, and I don't even have my 20mm fork yet


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

yep, kind asucks

i got my kona for 800 off cragslist for a stinky

i need to find a vagrant, or a Clump or something for a sturdy DH hardtail


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

I think I'm going to save up for one of these bad boys:
http://www.knollybikes.com/frames/freeradical/

Supposed to be sick with a 7" fork, but its a bit pricier than the other DHish hardtails oout there, Definitely built well though. There's also the problem of finding one. I'm pretty sure there's only about 3 in existence :madman:


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

haha **** that

a grand for a frame, when the vagrant is PLENTY for almost anyone?


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

eh, whatever. I'll see when I get to the point of getting a new frame. Vagrants are nice and all, but it's always nice to have something a little different. FOr all I know I may end up geting another FS


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

**** that
i wantg at least one hardtail in the collection

why be different?>
if it aint broke, dont fix it


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

wow... after reading this thread you guys must think im insane! LOL


----------



## billflat12 (Jun 14, 2008)

*DH even more fun on rigid xc/cross bike just cannot let rip as less control*

ok , i love my hardtails , i have an 06 kona stuff, good frame goemetry for DH (limited fork options for proper Dh) great for smooth dirt jumps etc., needs good stiff pair double clamp forks but headstock would just shear off on any serious stuff leaving your face at the fore-front of the bike. (good full face helmet).your stumpy frame would snap one of the rear chainstays ( happend to a mate,s stumpy ) thats the weakest point. if not your not riding hard enough just leave it as it is..so heres the list if you use that stinky frame.( you could adjust rear shock up to lock it up :- ) 
short handlebar stem, wide 685mm oversize 31.8mm h/bars for better steering, layback seatpost to help shift your position back , hydro disc brakes with 200mm rotors as small rotors get too hot and are inefficient..
Forks.
If you can put up with the flex and extra service intervals
rockshock pike/totems, boxers,/ mazzochi 66ata etc.
stiffer options with less service intervals
mazzochi 888/ fox 40,s etc.
bashguard,chainguide. 
good benchmark is the E13 setup
pedals is a personal choice flats or clipped in, I suggest dmr V12, or V8,s (or copies) for starters if you dont like being attached. 
heavy duty double wall rims (sunMTX), stout hubs. hope pro2 halo, spindoctors, 20mm axle up front, ( mavic deemax or halo sas/combat) 
Always buy the best you can afford as its you, your riding that will suffer in the long run if you don,t , just try to ride a bike that,s set up for DH an you will just wanna push harder and faster as it will feel right. Best thing is to just enjoy your riding the way you like it, oh an good luck helps,


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

As I learned today, a nice soft saddle is a must as well!


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

shouldnt be on your seat anyways newb


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

balling said:


> shouldnt be on your seat anyways newb


oh snap


----------



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

balling said:


> daijobu desu
> 
> air force pays my medical bills
> 
> ...


they also safety brief you before you go out to do anything potentially stupid, and can jail you or other punishment for not following any and all safety procedures.

you are an investment of their time and money, and they don't need you breaking yourself.

ask yourself this, if you went to a commanding officer and said "sir, i plan to barrel down a mountain this weekend at 40mph+, on a bike not adequately meant for said sport. i have one that would be overall safer and more reliable, but hell i like to live dangerously. i've already told many people on forums that i'm completely capable of using all my sweet air force provided insurance to pay for any and all bad moves on my part. what are you thoughts?" would you still get clearance for said event? odds are, no. so then you yourself should know better than to make said decisions. be safe, ride the safer bike, don't push it too hard, and keep on posting!

p.s. my brother is in air traffic, and he absolutely refuses to go with me on certain trails that i think are only of mediocre difficulty, only because he is mature enough to know that it might not be the safest thing to do. same reason he doesn't jump off cliffs at the lake, same reason he doesn't speed anymore.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

PS...as long as i wear appropriate protective PPE, doesnt matter
wheni go stupid, i wear full body armor (finally got some , elbow, knee/shin guards, full face helmet. 

and hardtails are not inadequate for downhill, just take more skill and finesse


----------



## xdbpxd (May 18, 2004)

*Imperial*

after readin this thread i i got to throw my 2 cents in... Evil Imperial... Dh hardtail = yes. That frame will handle anythign that u can throw at it... ur gonna break before the frame does! And by the way lots / most frames are over a grand... welcome to world of bikes! Its just a matter if u can find a deal on that expensive frame or not....


----------



## billflat12 (Jun 14, 2008)

*about the seat and why hardtail. ?*

if your concerned about saddle comfort more important is a seat with a love groove especially if you have the balls !!  also long narrow nose to be able to grip with your legs to help you control the back end especially when you ride a hardtail hard dh.
I enjoy riding both types on a regular basis on the same courses. but if you really fancy a challange try rigid forks and poor brakes with an old retro GT with slicks i can promise you its fun, passes everyone on the uphill fireroads and gets to sharpen your skills and reactions etc. also you can really feel what the bike does under you on the rough stuff, you do run more risk of injury as any kind of suspension gets you out of trouble but lack of it always climbs better + will wear you down quicker on the rough stuff , 
I will always agree as DH is a race to get down the quickest + suspension is a definate advantage so it,s faster . but if your in the mood for pure adreneline(balls) take away the safety net and let rip. 
Best advice is to stay focused and enjoy your ride whatever
because if you always think your gonna crash YOU WILL !!!


----------



## Dh_roach (Jan 28, 2008)

a back brace when your 40


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

billflat12 said:


> if your concerned about saddle comfort more important is a seat with a love groove especially if you have the balls !!  also long narrow nose to be able to grip with your legs to help you control the back end especially when you ride a hardtail hard dh.
> I enjoy riding both types on a regular basis on the same courses. but if you really fancy a challange try rigid forks and poor brakes with an old retro GT with slicks i can promise you its fun, passes everyone on the uphill fireroads and gets to sharpen your skills and reactions etc. also you can really feel what the bike does under you on the rough stuff, you do run more risk of injury as any kind of suspension gets you out of trouble but lack of it always climbs better + will wear you down quicker on the rough stuff ,
> I will always agree as DH is a race to get down the quickest + suspension is a definate advantage so it,s faster . but if your in the mood for pure adreneline(balls) take away the safety net and let rip.
> Best advice is to stay focused and enjoy your ride whatever
> because if you always think your gonna crash YOU WILL !!!


you thoroughly just confused me....


----------

